# Spsp



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Heading to SPSP with my little girl for some family (fishing) time. If you see me stop by; ill be the guys witht he black REDSKINS hat...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> ...be the guys witht he black REDSKINS hat...


Probably left the place w/ a bad skunky smell w/ that putrid smelling hat..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Almost skunked*

I took home 4-spots!! lol... 

I'm sorry you're leaving the area... It would be cool to show you my Redskins dance once we make the playoffs..

HATER! 





Huntsman said:


> Probably left the place w/ a bad skunky smell w/ that putrid smelling hat..


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I took home 4-spots!! lol...
> 
> I'm sorry you're leaving the area... It would be cool to show you my Redskins dance once we make the playoffs..
> 
> HATER!


Notice he never said what year they would make the playoffs 

Tiny


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Tinybaum said:


> Notice he never said what year they would make the playoffs
> 
> Tiny


The inference is this year ... the word "once" is being used to describe the week in which we officially make the playoffs


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The inference is this year ... the word "once" is being used to describe the week in which we officially make the playoffs


You sound awfully like Fishbait here my friend!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> You sound awfully like Fishbait here my friend!!


White Bucket Bamas all of you!   

At least you took home fish this past weekend.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> White Bucket Bamas all of you!
> 
> At least you took home fish this past weekend.


I don't think taking home 4 spot qualifies as a legitimate catch. That's like bringing home leftover bait.  

Oki, how did you do on Saturday?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The inference is this year ... the word "once" is being used to describe the week in which we officially make the playoffs


Crack'n up.. guess that's about the same as all those Skinflutte fannies that stated "Oh, once we get Gibs back we're going to the playoffs. Mark my word". I guess once in this instance meant we have a snow balls chance in h3ll if we're even thinking of making a run of it...     opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm assuming you're a Cow-girls fan....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> I'm assuming you're a Cow-girls fan....


How asinine can you actually be...  

I'm a Cowboys, Americas Team of the most high we spank'n every team in the east's arse's Team FAN!!!!!

Don't get it twisted..    

Oh, yeah.. I had four spot the last time I was @ SPSP in which I used for bait... for my Piranha


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Piranha! do we still live in the 80's? I have'nt heard of people keeping Piranha as pets since 1987. I bet you probably drive a Delorean (dressed like Tubbs from Mami Vice) lol Maybe it's best that you're going down to North Bama-lina!!!  

GO SKINS!!!



Huntsman said:


> How asinine can you actually be...
> 
> I'm a Cowboys, Americas Team of the most high we spank'n every team in the east's arse's Team FAN!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

So... Were you born and raised in Texas? Or, are you just one of those band-wagon chumps?



Huntsman said:


> How asinine can you actually be...
> 
> I'm a Cowboys, Americas Team of the most high we spank'n every team in the east's arse's Team FAN!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

No, Texas it just goes with the size of his head.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Most Cowboys fans from the DC area don't even know where Texas is. They are ALL bandwagon chumps . . . too bad they don't have a QB that can hold a snap.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Most Cowboys fans from the DC area don't even know where Texas is. They are ALL bandwagon *chumps *. . . too bad they don't have a QB that can hold a snap.


Again, F&C takes a shot at me.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

vripley said:


> So... Were you born and raised in Texas? Or, are you just one of those band-wagon chumps?


Ask me when you reached more than 100 posts you newb floozie....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Is it true that oneof the cheerleaders is kicking this year?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> Is it true that oneof the cheerleaders is kicking this year?


Well at least she should be good at kickin' some Ballz !!


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

kmw, id have to cross your line my man. GO EAGLES


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

So it takes a hundred posts about fishing to call someone out about football... The rules are changing.

Perhaps I will be like the Cowboy's fans and whore my way into 100+ posts so I am allowed to communicate...

q-:



Huntsman said:


> Ask me when you reached more than 100 posts you newb floozie....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

vripley said:


> So it takes a hundred posts about fishing to call someone out about football... The rules are changing.
> 
> Perhaps I will be like the Cowboy's fans and whore my way into 100+ posts so I am allowed to communicate...
> 
> q-:


I don't listen to anyone unless they have at least 1033 posts! But, I make one exception for Huntsman. It wouldn't matter if he had a million posts, it all just sounds like "wah wah wah wah" in the background.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Memories. . . .

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/2003514649.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/2003514652.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/798457_306X240.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> Memories. . . .
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e197/Tinybaum/2003514649.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> ...



St - I'll make sure I lose your number.. what an ass!!!! 

snicker snicker snicker...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Those pictures brought tears of joy to my eyes.......


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Aww don't be mad. If you are a cowboys fan or not you have to admit Tony crying like a B!TCH was too funny.

Tiny


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

philly will dominate the nfc east the next few years, kk.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

someone has been smoking the WackY tobacky!!!!



Metallica20687 said:


> philly will dominate the nfc east the next few years, kk.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> Aww don't be mad. If you are a cowboys fan or not you have to admit Tony crying like a B!TCH was too funny.
> 
> Tiny


Quite humorous to say the least... Hopefully he'll have man'd up for the upcoming season and stopped wearing those darn speedos for good luck...


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Quite humorous to say the least... Hopefully he'll have man'd up for the upcoming season and stopped wearing those darn speedos for good luck...



I thought he was wearing Carrie Underwoods thongs? 

But didn't she break up with him shortly after that? I wouldn't blame her....though I have my own issues with PETA's sexiest vegitarian blah blah blah

Tiny


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> someone has been smoking the WackY tobacky!!!!


this is true.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Giants > all enough said





Metallica20687 said:


> philly will dominate the nfc east the next few years, kk.


----------

